# Advice appreciated: kitten spayed 4 days ago *update*



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I am currently kitty-sitting my grand-kitty while my daughter is in the process of moving. Emmy was spayed last Tuesday afternoon, and I am concerned about the incision and swelling. My daughter has no way of being contacted at the moment and her vet is in another state. I have been trying to locate an emergency clinic and the closest is at least 2-3 hours away. The a/c just went out on my car, and it is over 100 degrees here, so I really hate the idea of putting her in a hot car for so long if she is feverish or in pain. Another issue is the fact that I have none of her records, nor do I have any significant knowledge in regards to her medical or surgical history. 

It doesn't show up well in the photo, but there is an area just under the skin which is quite swollen. She seems to be okay otherwise. The vet did give her pain medicine, but no antibiotics. It appeared to be oozing earlier, so I poured a bit of peroxide on it and it was pretty reactive (foamed up a lot). Emmy felt hot to the touch earlier and her breathing was more rapid and shallow than I thought it should be. I have her isolated in my dressing room/bathroom, so I am not sure if she is drinking adequately. I used a (non-needle) syringe - the same one I use to give her the pain med - to give her sips of water, which she took...but didn't seem too happy about. I also put some ice in a freezer ziploc baggie, wrapped it in a towel and put it along the wall of her little bed. A few minutes later, she was much cooler, breathing normally again and seemed more alert.

I understand that no one is able to give medical advice...what I would like to know is: has anyone else experienced significant swelling under the skin where a spay incision was made? My other daughter took the pic below and circled the area where the incision is healing. If anyone can make out the details of the pic, or let me know if they noticed any swelling in a kitty 4 days post-spay (or the suspected fever and rapid breathing - which seem to be back to normal) I would appreciate feedback. I am pretty sure she is fine, as long as I make sure she stays hydrated, keep her incision clean and keep her cool.

I would also like to know what others would do in the case of a very long and hot drive to an ER vet, with a feverish and painful kitten.

Any and all input is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I dont think a trip to the Emergency vet is necessary as the long hot drive would be stressful for her, but if you can make it to a regular vet within the next day or so to get that checked out it might be a good idea. My Nya had a post spay infection that looked similar to that picture, and needed to get some antibiotics. She didn't get back to the vet until a week after her spay for the re-check appointment and was just fine  I dont reccomend peroxide however, we have to be careful about using things like that on cats.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! My daughter had suggested putting rubbing alcohol on it when she dropped her off, but I cringed at the thought of how badly that would sting. It was looking a bit crusty and oozy, which is why I wanted to try to clean/disinfect it some. I will use sterile pads with warm water and just dab gently from now on. :wink: 

Thanks again! I will keep a close eye on her. I don't sleep soundly anyway, and certainly not when I know I have to check on something important, so I will be up at least hourly, I am sure...to make sure she isn't getting feverish and to offer the syringes of water. She just doesn't seem to want to get out of her kitty bed that much at this time. I am sure she must be very sore and fatigued. Especially with the pain medicine the doctor has her on. Poor baby.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

hope she feeling better shortly poor kitty


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you so much, Sharon.  

I feel so badly for her. She is resting comfortably at the moment...but I will have to wake her up in about 5 minutes to give her the medicine she prescribed. It is a combination of a pain medicine and vitamins that are supposed to speed the healing process, especially Iron to prevent anemia.

I feel so sorry for her. I almost wish she were her old self again...growling, hissing and biting me if I even think about coming near her. :? She is very attached to her mommy, but hasn't taken to me, yet. And it doesn't help that everytime I touched her the past 24 hours, I was squirting something nasty in her mouth or checking out her incision. I don't blame her...I would hate me too.  

I will keep everyone posted. If she takes a bad turn, I won't hesitate to make the drive to the pet ER...but if I can hold out until Monday, then I can take her to the vet I use and trust. I wish my daughter, Lyndsay, could have stayed in Arkansas until time to go in for her re-check, but she had to work on moving and finalize her college registration this week.

Thanks to all who have taken the time to read my post, offer advice and give their kind thoughts. She is a beautiful girl...quite the assertive one, as far as kitties go, but a darling little spirit in spite of her 'spite'. :wink:


----------



## sierra (Apr 21, 2005)

Not only would rubbing alcohol hurt alot if applied to a semi-raw stitched area like that , it's also poisonous to cats, and sure enough the cat would probably try and lick it because it would be burning like fire.


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

That reminds me alot of what happened to my kitty. Here is what hers looked like - it was pretty lumpy and gross looking: 










She was so lethargic and would barely eat or drink, total skinny-minny and felt hot to the touch. She basically wouldn't move either.

I took her back to the vet, and he gave her a shot to calm the swelling, as well as some Hills s/d..... the one that's mostly liver, helped to get some calories in her. I also put tuna juice in her water to get her to drink, and syringed it in her mouth every so often. Make sure she's wearing her e-collar and can't lick the incision, and has a comfy place to rest, and I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

**update**

Emmy had a good night. Her fever is *almost* back to normal. She still feels a bit warm to the touch, but not hot as she did yesterday.

I have allowed her to get out of her isolation room, and after all of the other cats checked her out a bit, she climbed carefully onto her cat tree and napped for a while. She has played a little bit and is now sitting in the window sill watching the birds on the patio.

She is alert and as energetic as can be expected five days post spay. She is drinking well and eating a bit here and there.

Overall, she seems to be doing well. I haven't tried to look at her incision yet this morning, as this stresses her out. The last time I checked last night it was still swollen, but not oozing as much.

As long as her energy is good, she is eating and drinking well and not in apparent pain, I am going to leave her alone until my daughter gets home later today. She goes in on Thurs. to have her sutures removed, but if needed we can take her in to my vet at any time during the week.

I just wanted to let everyone know that she is doing better.  

Thanks to all for the advice and for reading about Emmy.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Got here really late, but glad to read a good news update. Best wishes for a continuing quick recovery.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks superkitties!

Emmy is doing great! She spent the last two nights sleeping with me, and was sooo cute! She curled up right at my side and didn't move much all night. I would reach down from time to time and pet her and she would purr so sweetly. 

This was a nice change, because the first few days, I had to squirt nasty medicine in her mouth, apply warm compresses to her tummy, and do all kinds of "mean" stuff to her. Usually, every time I picked her up she would growl and hiss...I didn't blame her  

I was sad that her mommy (my daughter) picked her up today to take her to where she is staying (I still can't say "her place"...besides: she hasn't cleaned her junk out of her room at this house). I will miss her  

Still, it is nice to know she is her old self again. She still has a little bit of swelling, but it is almost gone, and she was being her usual kitten self today: ripping through the house as she is supposed to. 

Thanks for the kind words. It is wonderful to have support.


----------

